# Whole Wheat Flour



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have started substituting Whole Wheat flour for all purpose flour in my recipes. They have so far been successful. The cookies bars tasted wonderful, with just a little "nutty" flavor. Blueberry Muffins were great, but a little flat. Bread was awesome. Rolls were tasty (same recipe as the bread) but were a little tough. 

I know that whole wheat flour makes denser bread than the all purpose flour does, but can it be "lightened" at all. We are used to fluffier (for lack of a better term) rolls and muffins. Do I need to let it rise longer? Add more yeast to the bread dough? Add more baking powder to the muffin batter? 

All help is truly appreciated! :flower:

EDIT: I did a search for "wheat bread" on PS, but wheat is such a common topic on here it came back with 500 results! If ya'll find an older thread on this let me know!!! :kiss:


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> I have started substituting Whole Wheat flour for all purpose flour in my recipes. They have so far been successful. The cookies bars tasted wonderful, with just a little "nutty" flavor. Blueberry Muffins were great, but a little flat. Bread was awesome. Rolls were tasty (same recipe as the bread) but were a little tough.
> 
> I know that whole wheat flour makes denser bread than the all purpose flour does, but can it be "lightened" at all. We are used to fluffier (for lack of a better term) rolls and muffins. Do I need to let it rise longer? Add more yeast to the bread dough? Add more baking powder to the muffin batter?
> 
> ...


Soaking the flour in yogurt overnight really helps. Example: 1 cup of water I add at least 1/2 cup yogurt or Kefir or 4 Tble whey. It's called fermenting and makes the ww more digestable too. I did that with ww pancakes and my husband said they were the best pancakes he had ever had.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Simple (?) solution...*

I have a bread machine cookbook that recommends adding lemon juice (orange juice works, too) to the flour when mixing. Somehow, this increases the gluten in the dough and makes the loaf fluffier. I have never tried it with whole wheat flour, but have had great success with white flour. Try 1 tablespoon per every 2-cups of flour. You do not taste the juice in the finished bread.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*some options*

There are a few options for you.

1. Use part whole wheat and part all purpose flour.
2. Add vital wheat gluten and/or dough enhancer. I have never used it, but I have seen it online and in stores that cater more to the home bread maker.
3. Make artisan breads that are mixed a day in advance and kept in the fridge.
4. Use different recipes than the all purpose white flour recipes. I think whole wheat needs a double rise--rise once, punch down, rise again.

I would look online for people who have perfected the art of whole wheat bread.

Also, there are bread wheats and baking wheats. I think red wheat is more for bread and white wheat is more for cakes and pastries.


----------

